# Some pics/questions about my first grow...



## Hedons (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm on my first hydro-grow (ebb and flow).  It appears I have 3 different strains growing.  I grew them from seeds I had saved over the years.

The plants were off to a rough start with ph and nute issues, but things are looking good now.  I think I have the ph and nute issues resolved and the plants have been doing much better ever since.  The new growth looks great while some of the older leaves show some signs of issues I was having.

Anyways, I am just looking for some feedback on the photos...


(#1)  (#2)   
(#3)  (#X)    

    front


Pic 1 is the growbox.  Plant 1,2,3 are of considerably different height and style.  BTW, how can I take better pictures?  The HPS seems to make everything in the picture come out orange.

Pic 2,3,4 , show the individual plants.

Pic 5, closeup of plant #2 buds.  Looks farther along than plants #1,3

Pic 6, another pic of plant #2

Pic 7 plant #1, not quite as far along as #2

Pic 8 plant#3, not are far along as #1,2.  Has 2 large colas and now the larger one is sprouting more bud.  Is this normal?  So much leaf in there, how much is actually THC laden bud?


Is it time to start flushing the plants?

Any help, advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.  Next grow will be all one strain.


Thanks!


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Looking good and chunky man. How many weeks have they been flowering? You can pretty much count on there being at least some difference in the time to readiness between strains. It may not be drastic but it will probably be there. The best way to tell when they're actually ready is to get a magnifier (at least 10x) and check out the trichs. Here's a good link with a great chart and pictures.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938

As far as flushing goes, once you start seeing the end coming, it's time to flush. Some like 2 weeks, others one. What type of nutes are you using?


----------



## Hedons (Nov 12, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Looking good and chunky man. How many weeks have they been flowering? You can pretty much count on there being at least some difference in the time to readiness between strains. It may not be drastic but it will probably be there. The best way to tell when they're actually ready is to get a magnifier (at least 10x) and check out the trichs. Here's a good link with a great chart and pictures.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938
> 
> As far as flushing goes, once you start seeing the end coming, it's time to flush. Some like 2 weeks, others one. What type of nutes are you using?




They have been flowering for 67 days.

Thanks for the link.  It appears that the three plants will each be ready to harvest at different times.  Plant #2 will be first.

When it is time to start flushing plant #2, the other plants will get flushed as well (before they need to).  What will happen if plants # 1 & 3 are flushed before they need to be?

My nutes are General Hydroponics Flora Gro, Flora Micro, and Flora Bloom.  I also am using fulvic acid.  ph 5.8-6.0


Thanks,
-Hedons


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Most strains should be wrapping it up at 67 or there-abouts. I've heard blue strains can take some extra time?
Short of removing the plants from the system and manually flushing it or something, I don't see a way to flush just one. Chances are, this far in it won't hurt any of them, if the trichs are looking good, you should be fine. They usually put on a good swell in the last few weeks, my only concern would be if the others are still looking for nutes.
As far as the one larger bud sprouting more buds, you may be seeing the expansion/addition of calyxes,the fiberous part of the bud, this is also part of the last couple week swell.


----------



## Hedons (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks!
I have the reservior refilling with fresh H2O as I type.

-Hedons


----------



## Biffdoggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Good times, you'll be puffin' in no time.


----------



## parkingjoe (Nov 24, 2006)

sweet as a nut looking dude 

well done on your great looking grow.

pkj


----------

